# Pigeon Wanted in Chicago area



## tmojay (May 14, 2005)

I live in Chicago and I want to buy or adopt a new pet pigeon for company in my apartment. I prefer to go out and pick it up in person rather than get one shipped.

Thanks.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Pigeons in Chicago*

Do you actually live in the City of Chicago? If you do are you aware they have an ordinance against keeping pigeons? I live in the suburbs and will have one but need to know it will be taken care of before I give it to you.
Ken


----------



## tmojay (May 14, 2005)

yes i am in the city, i am aware of the ordinance but i'm not worried about just having one. i'm looking to get my first pigeon and it would have a loving home.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Send me a private message*

Go ahead and send me a private message with your contact info and we can connect. I need to talk to you in person. Give me your phone number so Ican call you this evening.
Ken


----------



## tmojay (May 14, 2005)

im going to be pretty busy this weekend starting friday but I will hit you up soon.

thanks.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Busy Schedule*

I am afraid that I do not feel comfortable giving one of my babies away to someone with a schedule too full to take a moment to take or make a phone call.  Please consider the time you will need to spend with these wonderful creatures before you decide to get one. They cannot just be turned loose in the city if you get tired of them or dont have time for them, as they will not survive in the wild.
Ken


----------



## peggy campbell (Feb 23, 2005)

*This Sounds Like A Fishy Letter Here..*

Some One Wants A Pigeon Bad
Not Wanting To Talk About It
Plus In A Apt To )
Hope Your Carefull Guy)
Im Concerned About The Care It Has
Its Not My Buiesness But <<<
Its Out In The Open ,,,,
Thought Id Get My 2 Cents In Myself
Peggy )


----------



## peggy campbell (Feb 23, 2005)

*To Ken ,,,,,,,*

PLEASE BE CAREFULL WHO WANTS A PIGEON OK??
2 MONTHS AGO ,,,SOMEONE BOUGHT A PIGEON JUST TO KILL IT
MY FRIEND TOLD ME ABOUT IT )
SO BE XTRA CAREFULL KEN )
PIGEONS HAS FEELINGS TO ,
THEY DONT NEED THE ABUSE FROM PEOPLE
SOME PEOPLE COMES IN HERE ,,JUST TO CAUSE TROUBLE I BELIVE
MY FEELINGS ( HAVE A NICE DAY ) PEGGY ,,


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Careful*

Peggy, Thank you for your concern. I would never give one unless I met the person and interviewed them. Good luck to them if they try to get over on me. I noticed he posted another request but didn't realize it was the same person. Someone with too busy a schedule to even return a phone call doesn't strike me as someone who will take proper care of an animal. I have 60+ pigeons and know what time is involved. This is why I retracted my offer to him. I hope that he reconsiders the desire to own one in Chicago Apt's as this is not a very good place to raise these (not to mention it is illegal). Have a great day!!!
Ken


----------



## tmojay (May 14, 2005)

Peggy/Ken (i pvt messaged you), yes I do live in an Apt in the city, and yes i had been busy before but I didn't have a pet to look after yet. I understand where you were coming from, talking about being careful about who to give birds to, etc but i had been out of town and now i am back home, and back online.

If i were to obtain a new pet, be it a pigeon, cat, etc I know the responsibilities involved and I would love to care for an animal. My schedule will now allow for me to look after a new buddy. 

I had a dog for 16 years but we had to put her down and i am ready to get something again that I can look after. I would prefer a type of pigeon that would be suitable for an apartment setting, I will let it fly or roam about freely supervised (after doing some bird-proofing) and keep it in suitable quarters if I am out of the house. I read about the teflon frying pan situation so I won't be using those if I had a bird present.

It doesn't have to be the best flying pigeon, since it will be indoors, but it would be nice if it flew around a little bit, such as a perch up high near the ceiling for entertainment. I did a lot of reading on this site and others like it recently so I am aware of what it takes for bird ownership. I am ready to accept any responsibilities. I keep seeing the pigeons out in public and i just want to take one home, lol, but I know that's not right so I'll wait until I get one thats used to captivity.

I know because I had been busy when I made my first post and that it made me look bad, and that it seemed i might neglect a poor bird but this would not be the case if I actually had one. If I had a bird I would treat it like my own baby and give it as much attention as I can. I would not allow my schedule to get the best of me and I would never neglect a pet and forget to care for it, or feed it, etc.

I am not looking for a pet pigeon for anything other than company as I don't have any room mates here. I can't have a dog but I can have a bird or other small pet.

Thank you for your understanding,
hopeful pigeon owner,
Jason.


----------

